# Smoke Detector



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm getting the trailer ready for it 2nd camping season. One of the items I checked was the smoke detector battery. To my surprise I found the battery installed backward in my detector. I assume this was done at the factory so the battery would not run down. However, it also means I had no functioning smoke detector last year. And it means I never TEST my detector last year either. Oops.

OK everyone - TEST all your safety detectors and get new batteries.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Good Advice - a note just went on top of the pile-to-go-to-the-Outback.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Dont feel so bad... I was missing one during the walk through (battery that is) for the smoke dtector.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I replace the battery at the beginning of each camping season
Ya I notice that they put the battery in backward too.
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Replaced both my smoke detector and CO detector batteries before this past weekends ralley. Beginning of every camping season, I put fresh one's in, and between trips, I remove the battery from the CO detector.

Stay Safe.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I have no doubt mine works, it goes off everytime I cook something (bacon especially) inside the camper.









Scares the crap out of me everytime....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That only happened once, then DW wouldn't let me cook bacon inside anymore. I actually like cooking outside anyway. I set up my Coleman camp stove, then I have 4 burners to use, plus the Weber Q. Outdoor cooking is what camping all about isn't it?

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ya mean it has a battery!







OK, time to put a new one in


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

The toaster sets mine off so my battery is not in most of the time. Maybe they should have a sensitivity setting









Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Replaced both my smoke detector and CO detector batteries before this past weekends ralley. Beginning of every camping season, I put fresh one's in, and between trips, I remove the battery from the CO detector.
> 
> Stay Safe.
> 
> ...


I follow the above.

Thor


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

I just discovered my battery was also in backwards with cellophane around it. Only took me a year to realize that! Oops. Kenstand, you're not alone!


----------

